# Changing community preference in SOARIS?



## KSM82 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking to change one of my towns to transit police. Is it possible through SOARIS or should I annoy HRD? Thanks!


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

KSM82 said:


> Looking to change one of my towns to transit police. Is it possible through SOARIS or should I annoy HRD? Thanks!


Yes you can do it on SOARIS, when you logon look at #5 on the list (change locations) From there just modify whatever town you want to lose in exchange for the MBTA Police. You may want to think twice about changing this though; unless your a DVET your going to be pretty far up the list. (I have Vet Pref. w/ a 98 and I'm still ranked above 200)

Good Luck!


----------



## KSM82 (Jan 31, 2011)

tms1989 said:


> Yes you can do it on SOARIS, when you logon look at #5 on the list (change locations) From there just modify whatever town you want to lose in exchange for the MBTA Police. You may want to think twice about changing this though; unless your a DVET your going to be pretty far up the list. (I have Vet Pref. w/ a 98 and I'm still ranked above 200)
> 
> Good Luck!


I'm in the same boat....98 Vet...tough choice. Thanks for the information!


----------

